# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Зависание

## vick.drozdow1984

Приветствую)Очень часто стал подвисать компьютер, иной раз вплоть до синего экрана.Как я заметил, происходит это либо при нагруженности Flach Player или когда открыто несколько файлов Exel.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

